# Lakeside Pitch avail in Peschiera Del Garda 13th to27th Aug



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

We are travelling to Lake Garda - Peschiera del garda - and our friends have dropped out last minute.

We booked 2 pitches (last year) lakeside as only 7 are available in the site.

The dates are 13th to 27th August in the camping cappuccini. It would be a shame to let them go to waste...

If anybody wants any further info - email me at [email protected]

Kind regards

SteveO

PS we will be on the site next door


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

*Nobody want????*

Nobody.....

Oh well I did offer, I will leave it open a couple more days


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You did try, and thanks for doing so.
Sorry we cannot take advantage.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steveo,

Looks a very nice site at the side of the Lake, wish we could make it.

http://www.camping.it/english/veneto/cappuccini/

Enjoy your holiday.


----------

